# How to get wavy hair?



## makeupjunkie00 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I was just hoping someone could help me!!! I really want wavy hair!!!! I have really straight hair about shoulder length. If that helps. I was thinking of trying a curling iron, but since my hair is really straight, i don't know if that will work. What do you all think? I love kate beckinsale's hair and highlights. I just don't know how to get my hair like that. HELP!!!!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 23, 2007)

lol having a natural tousled hair, i'd like mine to be a bit more straight, it's impossible to style.

anyway i was thinking of a product from John Frieda called Ocean Wave (to give you sexy hair like you've spent the day at the beach). i have never tried it, but maybe this could work.

or i guess you could also try a curling iron.


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 23, 2007)

Well heres how the black girls do it lol, im really not sure if it will help you tho. Wash it, condition it, and then braid it, not in teeny weeny braids, but it about medium sized braids all of your hair, you might want to apply some kind of holding product to it before you braid it, i dont know. But after its dried COMPLETELY, un-do the braids and finger come it, You will have waves. Tight or loose depending in the braid size. Or you can take the hair and wrap it around a HOT curling iron, make sure you used a heat protectant that also helps your hair hold the style. Dont use the clamp to hold your hair down, just take your hair and wrap it around piece by piece. Last thing, Go buy Garniers strong curl mousse. Apply it all over you hair while its still wet. And blow dry it while scrunching it in your hands or wrapping your hair around your fingers, it will become VERY texturized.

Those are the only three i know that work, Hope it helps!


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try that ocean wave. I've tried before, my hair is realy thick and doesn't work in braids. But I'll try the curling iron idea. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Nox (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's another trick!

1. Get your hair a little bit damp. This works best on hair that has been freshly conditioned.

2. Divide your hair into four sections, and do twisty buns. Affix with hair bands or other fastener.

3. Go to sleep.

4. Wake up and take the twisty buns out, shake it out, comb it, tousel and style.

You are ready to go!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 24, 2007)

wanna trade, i have wavey hair and its a pain to deal with.

i'd give anything to have straight hair.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupjunkie00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, I'll try that ocean wave. I've tried before, my hair is realy thick and doesn't work in braids. But I'll try the curling iron idea. Thanks guys!!! I have severely thick hair too, but it works for me. I just braid it a few hours before bed, and then take it out right before I walk out the door in the AM. My hair doesn't hold ALL of the wave all day, but it does for the most part. Although, I'm very tempted to get one of those triple-barrel curling irons to see if it'll work.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nox's suggestion works really well, it works even better if you use a texturising spray, especially one with sea salt in it.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have severely thick hair too, but it works for me. I just braid it a few hours before bed, and then take it out right before I walk out the door in the AM. My hair doesn't hold ALL of the wave all day, but it does for the most part. Although, I'm very tempted to get one of those triple-barrel curling irons to see if it'll work. In my experience, the triple barrel curling iron was such a waste of money!!! Maybe because I got a cheap one..haha..25 bucks at Walgreens. It does give my hair waves, but you have to hold the iron on your hair for like a minute for the wave to be noticeable. I have long hair, so my whole head took at least an hour. Also, the curls didn't look too natural on me...they look kinda frizzy and I couldn't get the curls to not look like little bumps on my head. LOL.

I usually just wrap sections of hair around a really hot curling iron and it's faster than the triple barrel one.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In my experience, the triple barrel curling iron was such a waste of money!!! Maybe because I got a cheap one..haha..25 bucks at Walgreens. It does give my hair waves, but you have to hold the iron on your hair for like a minute for the wave to be noticeable. I have long hair, so my whole head took at least an hour. Also, the curls didn't look too natural on me...they look kinda frizzy and I couldn't get the curls to not look like little bumps on my head. LOL. 
I usually just wrap sections of hair around a really hot curling iron and it's faster than the triple barrel one.

Yeah, that's the only downfall I keep reading: they take forever to use and make the hair look frizzy.
Okay, whenever I try wrapping sections, it doesn't work well. This is why I rarely do anything with my hair short of leaving it straight LOL!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 25, 2007)

I like Kates wavy hair too but not sure how to achieve it. I tried curling my hair but the curls just fall out everytime.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! I am going to try nox's idea. Let's see what happens!


----------



## redsoxgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

i either put a lot of gel or mouse in my hair after a shower and do 2 french braids, sleep in it, or if my hair is already dry, i just put 2 tight french braids.. hairspray.. then sleep in it. I have really thick hair and it comes out really wavy and lasts most of the day. i always get compliments.

I also have a triple barrel iron and it works great but is a lot more time consuming for the same results. Since my hair is so thick and long it takes a long time to do the whole head. I dont find that you have to leave it on for a minute though to get a wave in the section of hair. For me it works pretty quickly. To prevent it from frizzing, hair spray it after and also use some texturizing wax to smooth out the waves and split them up a little.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

I do it two ways....

While it's wet I work in Bumble and Bumble Curl Cream. I then scrunch it up and blowdry. It gets really piecey and wavy.

Put in hot rollers like "Hot sticks" before you leave take them out and finger comb your hair. Spray in a light hairspray. By mid morning your hair should fall into perfect waves.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nox's suggestion works really well, it works even better if you use a texturising spray, especially one with sea salt in it. ooh do you reccomend any?
and

http://lifestyle.msn.com/beautyandfa...8852&amp;GT1=10445

try that site



.. or go to pursebuzz.com and hair tutorials. it has some nice ways to use the curler.

my hair is also superthick but a hot tools curler does the trick(its cheap and amazing!


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey guys!

I put my hair in tiny buns all over my head and slept like that. In the morning, i took them out and my hair was sooo wavy!!! I really liked it, but it didn't feel like my own hair. It felt really kinky, you know? I just wish my hair was a little longer because it would look better, I think. So, it worked!!! Thanks for everyone's ideas***


----------



## Nox (Oct 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupjunkie00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey guys!I put my hair in tiny buns all over my head and slept like that. In the morning, i took them out and my hair was sooo wavy!!! I really liked it, but it didn't feel like my own hair. It felt really kinky, you know? I just wish my hair was a little longer because it would look better, I think. So, it worked!!! Thanks for everyone's ideas***

Cool! I'm glad you have an effective and cheap method! Maybe to get more of a 'smooth' wave, you can make bigger buns??? That way, more of your hair sections will follow the same larger wave pattern, and there will be less "kink" to it.


----------



## girly_girl (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got a question about wavy hair... My hair is short barely covers my neck and is layered. I have natural body in my hair anyways, so how could I get it wavy? I would love to have straight hair and I normally wear it straight, but I just got a trim and want to grow it out. I don't want to use heat on it so I figure if I scrunch it or something maybe I can just wear it wavy for a while. any ideas on how to get it wavy with it being so short? Also what products would be best for scrunching it?


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 7, 2007)

Great tips! =)


----------



## Nox (Oct 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *girly_girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've got a question about wavy hair... My hair is short barely covers my neck and is layered. I have natural body in my hair anyways, so how could I get it wavy? I would love to have straight hair and I normally wear it straight, but I just got a trim and want to grow it out. I don't want to use heat on it so I figure if I scrunch it or something maybe I can just wear it wavy for a while. any ideas on how to get it wavy with it being so short? Also what products would be best for scrunching it? It sounds like with the kind of cut you have, it would look really sexy with a body wave instead of peice-y wave strands. I still think you may be able to acheive this with the night bunning technique that was discussed earlier. Maybe do four sections, this could give your hair a nice curve instead of small crimps.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 7, 2007)

If someone already mentioned these, then just ignore me. I don't have a lot of time to play right now so I didn't read the replies. Here's a few techniques.

1. Wash your hair at night before you go to bed. While your hair is towell dried apply a texturizing styler. I use bed head manipulator, but there's tons of them out there. Put your hair into a few large braids, or twist it up into buns and go to sleep. In the morning take them out spray them with a waving spray, I use a spray by beyond the zone. Scrunch and mess up a bit.

2. Use the same steps as above but sleep in large foam rollers instead of braids/buns.

3. Apply texturizing product, blow dry hair. Use extra large hot rollers. Spray.

4. Texturinzing product, dry. Use a triple barrell iron. Spray and scrunch. Using one of these gives a really lasting effect!

5. Towell dry hair, apply hard holding scrunching cream/gel. I use one from beyond the zone called sexy mess. Scrunch scruch scrunch while blow-drying with a diffuser.

6. If you wash your hair in the morning or every other day and want it wavy that night, or the next day you can also do something like this. Wash your hair in the morning, apply styling cream and twist it up into a messy high bun. I ussually wear a cute scarf or headband throughout the day. That night/the next morning take your hair out of the bun spray and play with it a bit. Gives a great bed head look.

7. Twist your hair around a large barrell curling iron, spray, scrunch.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Nov 17, 2007)

Great idea Nox! I will defiantely try to put my hair in bigger buns! You're awesome! lol!


----------



## anjanasadil (Nov 18, 2007)

great tips Nox! i love the bun idea. i'm going to try it soon!!


----------



## kaii (Nov 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well heres how the black girls do it lol, im really not sure if it will help you tho. Wash it, condition it, and then braid it, not in teeny weeny braids, but it about medium sized braids all of your hair, you might want to apply some kind of holding product to it before you braid it, i dont know. But after its dried COMPLETELY, un-do the braids and finger come it, You will have waves. Tight or loose depending in the braid size. Or you can take the hair and wrap it around a HOT curling iron, make sure you used a heat protectant that also helps your hair hold the style. Dont use the clamp to hold your hair down, just take your hair and wrap it around piece by piece. Last thing, Go buy Garniers strong curl mousse. Apply it all over you hair while its still wet. And blow dry it while scrunching it in your hands or wrapping your hair around your fingers, it will become VERY texturized.
Those are the only three i know that work, Hope it helps!

My little sister used to do that, she's asian with thin super straight hair (I have textured and wavy). Now she just sleeps with hair curlers and mousse in select curls that she wants to set for the night. What a little cutie, she's only 10 years old! But yes, i want to confirm that this is one of the easiest ways to get wavy hair


----------



## ALo (Nov 21, 2007)

I have really thick straight long hair. I have tried curling irons and three barrel irons which took forever to do, I couldn't reach the back of my head and they didn't last. I tried scrunching which didn't work at all because my hair's too thick. And rollers were hard to use and took forever and kept falling out. Now I do 4 braids with wet hair after applying a styling creme and I go to bed. In the morning I take them out and run my fingers through after spraying John Frieda's Starlit Waves spray. Now I hardly ever use a blowdryer or wear my hair straight anymore!


----------



## Bambi4R (Jun 9, 2013)




----------

